
Self-driving cars prove to be labour-intensive for humans - nsgi
https://www.ft.com/content/36933cfc-620c-11e7-91a7-502f7ee26895
======
shahbaby
non paywall link?

~~~
nsgi
Google Cache:
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:_yomvu...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:_yomvuECvVcJ:https://www.ft.com/content/36933cfc-620c-11e7-91a7-502f7ee26895+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=uk)

